# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > QiDi 3D Printer Forum >  qidi x-max/ firmware update failure. How reset?

## tompsongun

Hello!  Sorry if it's not clear - I use an online translator.  Yes, I acted rashly ((. I'm in a panic. I've been collecting money for so long to buy this printer.   I have such a problem: I tried to update the firmware according to this instruction:    After turning on the printer with the inserted USB flash drive, on which the firmware is installed, several signals were heard. The display lights up and there is nothing on it, the fans are working, the backlight is working, nothing else is happening. The printer was manually turned off and on several times with and without a USB drive.    Please help to restore the firmware.  The native version is probably 4... (I don't remember). Now, when I insert the flash drive, I see that attempts are being made to read from it - the indicator flashes. I wrote in support - while they are silent.  The bad thing is that there is no protection and warnings from the firmware of the wrong version, and there is no recovery instructions.  maybe someone has old firmware versions?

----------


## tompsongun

tech support finally answered me. they offered to check the connection of the screen loop. and as a result, they promised to send a motherboard, a cable and a screen. such a thing ...

----------


## tompsongun

the components have arrived. replaced the motherboard. firmware version 4.2.14.4

----------


## fred_dot_u

Was the result a success?

----------


## tompsongun

yes, I replaced it. the printer works fine. now I have a spare screen. and perhaps a hypothetically reanimated motherboard, maybe in the future there will be firmware or it can be extracted. and I reached support only via Skype, they never answered me by e-mail

----------

